# Cách hạ sốt nhanh cho trẻ sơ sinh và trẻ nhỏ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (14/2/19)

Sốt thường là dấu hiệu thường gặp ở các bé đang bị ốm, nó thường làm các bé khó chịu cũng như gây lo lắng cho cả gia đình. Thật ra, các mẹ cần biết rằng sốt không phải luôn là dấu hiệu xấu, nó biểu hiện sự đáp ứng của hệ miễn dịch của bé đối với các tác nhân gây bệnh như vi khuẩn hay virus.




*Đầu tiên, các mẹ phải biết khi nào bé bị sốt?*
Khi mẹ đo nhiệt độ ở nách bé lớn hơn 37,5 độ C hoặc nhiệt độ đo ở hậu môn hay ống tai lớn hơn 38 độ C là bé bị sốt. Các mẹ lưu ý là mình không nên xác định bé sốt hay không bằng cách sờ đầu trẻ vì phương pháp này không chính xác.
*Khi bé bị sốt, mẹ nên làm gì?*
Mẹ nên đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ khi bé dưới 3 tháng đo nhiệt độ lớn hơn 38 độ C, bé từ 3 đến 6 tháng đo nhiệt độ lớn hơn 38,3 độ C, bé trên 6 tháng đo nhiệt độ lớn hơn 39,4 độ C.
Nếu bé có các dấu hiệu khác như ho, ỉa chảy, nôn, mệt mỏi, bỏ ăn, bỏ bú…thì mẹ cũng nên đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ.
Hầu hết các nguyên nhân gây sốt ở trẻ nhỏ là do virus, một số trường hợp bé đang mọc răng cũng gây sốt nhẹ, vậy nên các mẹ hãy bình tĩnh. Những bé khỏe mạnh thường dung nạp sốt tốt và có thể hết sốt sau 3 đến 5 ngày nên mẹ cần biết vài cách hạ sốt cho bé ở nhà.
*Cách hạ sốt nhanh cho bé.*
Khi các bé sơ sinh bị sốt, mẹ không nên hạ sốt cho bé sơ sinh ở nhà mà phải đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ.
Khi bé bị sốt có nhiệt độ dưới 38,5 độ C, mẹ có thể hạ sốt cho bé bằng các phương pháp không dùng thuốc như sau:
Lau ấm cho bé với khăn vải nhúng vào chậu nước ấm. Nước này được pha bằng 2 phần nước lạnh với 1 phần nước nóng. Nên lau toàn thân cho bé, đặc biệt là các vùng nách, bẹn. Không nên lau mát cho trẻ bằng cồn hoặc chanh, vì chanh có thể làm bỏng da bé, cồn gây co mạch làm bé sốt cao hơn dù sờ ngoài da thì bé có vẻ mát hơn, cồn cũng có thể gây ngộ độc. Mẹ cũng có thể chườm khăn ấm ở trán để hạ sốt cho bé.
Cho bé uống nhiều nước mát hoặc bú mẹ nhiều hơn, điều này giúp bé thoải mái hơn và tránh mất nước do sốt.




Cho bé ở trong phòng mát, có thể dùng điều hòa hoặc quạt.
Cho bé mặc áo quần mỏng, thoáng mát và thấm mồ hôi tốt.
Khi bé bị sốt, nhiệt độ đo được lớn hơn 38,5 độ C, ngoài các phương pháp hạ sốt kể trên mẹ nên dùng thêm thuốc hạ sốt cho bé.
*Thuốc hạ sốt cho bé*
         Các thuốc hạ sốt có thể dùng cho bé là acetaminophen hoặc ibuprofen. Acetaminophen là thuốc hạ sốt hiệu quả và an toàn cho bé.  Mẹ nên đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng trong mỗi hộp thuốc để biết chính xác liều thuốc cần dùng cho mỗi bé.
Lưu ý:
Khi bé bị sốt, mẹ cần theo dõi nhiệt độ của bé 4 giờ một lần cho đến khi bé hết sốt.
Nếu bé bị sốt ở nhà trên 48 giờ và đáp ứng kém với thuốc hạ sốt, mẹ nên đưa bé đi khám bác sĩ.
Hi vọng bài viết này sẽ cung cấp cho mẹ các thông tin cơ bản để chăm sóc tốt cho bé yêu khi bé bị sốt.
Để cập nhật thêm những kiến thức bổ ích các mẹ hãy truy cập vào fanpage: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

